# New 8.0-Release Install fails after Reboot



## gmccroan (Jan 21, 2010)

I have trying to do a new install on a HP DL145 G2 server with 2 80Gb ATA hard drives. I am installing from a FreeBSD 7.1 Boot Disk using the sysinstall and custom parameters. I set options to install 8.0-Release from main FTP server with X-User distribution. I setup the fdisk to use all of disk0(ad4) and to use the FreeBSD boot manager. Drive 2(ad6)is setup for no boot manager. In the disk label I set ad4 with default slices and ad6 with a swap and /data partition.

The install goes flawless from the FTP server and then asks to do a general configuration. In the general configuration I go ahead and add a group and user. I then set the root password to something other then default. After completing the final general configurations I exit sysinstall and it reboots. Of course I remove the boot disk first.

The systems boots up to the point of mount and I get the following error no matter how i setup the configuration.


```
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
ROOT MOUNT ERROR:
If you have invalid mount options, reboot, and first try the following from the loader prompt:

     set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

and then remove invalid mount options from /etc/fstab.

Loader variables:
vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

mount>
```

I listed valid disk boot devices and this i what it returns.


```
List of GEOM managed disk devices:
ad6b ad6 ufsid/4b45f5a3704a11c2 ufsid/4b45f5a32ab6ca18 ufsid/4b45f5a7bca709f0 ufsid/4b45f5a31750cbcf ad4f ad4e ad4d ad4b ad4a acd0
Loader variables:
vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
```

I have tried numerous installs with many different configurations of the fdisk and label to always come up with the same problem.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated to resolve this problem.

I also had FreeBSD 8.0 installed previously with no issues but had bloated it with too many packages. I wanted to start with a fresh install and a minimal distribution. I also tried my new install using the freebsd option in sysinstall parition to use the DD mode since I was not going to have any other OS on my server. This is when I think all the trouble started.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2010)

You mean dangerously dedicated mode? That one was removed in FreeBSD 8!
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8729


----------



## terietor (Jul 2, 2010)

i have also the same problem,

i didn't understand how to solve the problem,can someone help me please??

thanks in advance.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you read post #23 in that thread?


----------



## terietor (Jul 2, 2010)

yes,but i didn't undestand.

i have one hard disk,and i had pre-installed FBSD 8.0 but i also installed windows 7 (for my brother).
my keyboard doesn't work and i don't understand what i have to delete.

P.S.:the error gives me some instruction about what i have to do,but nobody does something relevant to them.


----------

